# humidity for crested gecko



## firefly19 (Apr 18, 2013)

Can anyone tell me the best level of humidity for my crestie. The level of humidity in her viv at the moment is only 40. I don't think this is high enough.


----------



## SublimeSparo (May 1, 2013)

I mist heavily after the lights go out in the evening and that raises the humidity up to around 90%. 
This then gradually dries over the night & following day down to about 40-50% when the lights go out again, then I just repeat.

It's better to cycle the humidity rather than keep it very humid as that can lead to respiratory problems.

Hygrometers are bit sketchy with their readings if I'm honest, so as long as you know you are spraying at least once a day you should be all right.

Some people spray/mist twice a day, when the lights go out and in the morning, but as I have a live planted setup I don't need to mist in the morning.

Lots of good info here too:
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...72-crested-gecko-care-sheet.html#post11445029


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

There's no need to worry about the humidity percentage  IMO hygrometers make you over-anxious about it when realistically, 2 mists a day (one in the evening and one in the morning) is perfectly adequate providing your temperatures are correct.
As the previous poster has said, they should not have constant high humidity and the viv should really dry out thoroughly before another misting! I give my Tokay a spray twice a day, the heavier one in the evening when she'll be out hunting, and it's more than enough


----------



## firefly19 (Apr 18, 2013)

SublimeSparo said:


> I mist heavily after the lights go out in the evening and that raises the humidity up to around 90%.
> This then gradually dries over the night & following day down to about 40-50% when the lights go out again, then I just repeat.
> 
> It's better to cycle the humidity rather than keep it very humid as that can lead to respiratory problems.
> ...


Thanks for the help, I don't think I'm misting enough. I only use a hand held mister, is that enough?


----------



## firefly19 (Apr 18, 2013)

Ophexis said:


> There's no need to worry about the humidity percentage  IMO hygrometers make you over-anxious about it when realistically, 2 mists a day (one in the evening and one in the morning) is perfectly adequate providing your temperatures are correct.
> As the previous poster has said, they should not have constant high humidity and the viv should really dry out thoroughly before another misting! I give my Tokay a spray twice a day, the heavier one in the evening when she'll be out hunting, and it's more than enough


Hi, Ophexis, I don't think I'm misting heavierly enough. I think my temperatures are ok, they are set at 24/25 during the day and 18/20 at night. My crestie seems happiest at this setting, she seems to feed better.
Thanks a lot for the help.


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

firefly19 said:


> Thanks for the help, I don't think I'm misting enough. I only use a hand held mister, is that enough?


A hand held mister is perfectly fine, I use one myself! :2thumb: You don't need anything big and expensive for just one or two geckos... it's when you've got enough to make your hand start hurting that the higher-tech stuff is generally brought in (or you're away a lot)! Just spray until the enclosure is nice and damp and it will be fine... as I said, the enclosure does need to dry out between mistings or you risk respiratory infections or possibly bacterial growth.
Twice a day will be sufficient at those temperatures


----------



## firefly19 (Apr 18, 2013)

Ophexis said:


> A hand held mister is perfectly fine, I use one myself! :2thumb: You don't need anything big and expensive for just one or two geckos... it's when you've got enough to make your hand start hurting that the higher-tech stuff is generally brought in (or you're away a lot)! Just spray until the enclosure is nice and damp and it will be fine... as I said, the enclosure does need to dry out between mistings or you risk respiratory infections or possibly bacterial growth.
> Twice a day will be sufficient at those temperatures


Awww, thanks. Nice to know I'm not doing anything wrong :cheers:


----------

